# Tires & Wheels for My 240 (New Guy)



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

I am a new guy here with a ’90 240SX HB. I basicly want to keep the height as stock and not drop it. I like the lowered\slammed look but it's not my style. I do want to buy some wheels & tires that at 17 x 7 in size. I have three packages:

205/40/17
215/45/17
235/45/17

I do not want to drop it but have a tire & wheel that will eliminate as much finder space between the tire and body of the car. Which would you chose? I am open to suggestions if another package is better? I want to fill out the tire area with having to drop it.

Thank You!

Da new Guy


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

i dunno much about wheels however, u might want to get a slightly larger tire n rim in the rear, since it is a rear wheel drive car, go like 17x7 front and 17x7.5 rear.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Width will only run you into fender rubbing problems. Try and stay within the stock size of the original wheel.

Wider with correct offset will keep you from rubbing.

You might not want to go over your total diameter. That will throw off your speedo a bit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

If you go with 17" rims, chances are you will not be able to maintain the stock wheel circumference. You can however get new speedometer gears from Nismo that will allow you to correct for the larger wheel / tire combo that you have. Also, I think 235s are about as wide as you can go, but I might be wrong. I run 215s and they look pretty sweet.


----------

